# Ram air or not ?



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

With my 67 there was a set of ram air manifolds,Should I put these on ? How much extra HP would it make and would it sound any better ?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Put 'em on! A little extra, and a bit nicer sound...plus they are cool! Eric :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do it. It will sound nicer, and it will make more power. How much more? Can't predict that... but how can you argue with "more", especially when it's free? 

Bear


----------

